# Expressions of hate



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm so consumed by rage today i can't even think straight. There's nothing specific that i'm angry about, just a general bubbling swamp of hate and rage seems to have swelled up within me. There are a few things that specifically i can mention, but i assume the real reason has something to do with my own perception of myself or some such psycho-babble nonsense. Here is a list of everything which, under more sober circumstances, wouldn't bother me nearly as much.

I hate this job, and all the boring, robotic, bureaucratic losers that i work with.

I hate my manager...a smug, self-important paper-pusher who, as far as i can tell, spends his days doodling on his notepad and pouring himself endless amounts of coffee, while smiling like a vacuous game show host.

I'm angry at this woman across from me and her endless bitching.

I hate the woman downstairs with her unending gripes and moans and her absolute and utter contempt for anyone actually enjoying their life. This woman is unbelievable. She seriously goes out of her way to make other people as miserable as she is. She is enormous and ugly. She's a fat, old hag troll. And i hope she gets hit by a MACK truck and is scooped up as road kill.

I hate the fact that my brother is borrowing money from me. What a deadbeat. He makes more money than i do and yet is somehow always broke.

I hate friends of mine who make plans and then break them at the last second. Moreover, i hate people who don't live up to their word. If you say you're going to do something, DO IT! How f---ing difficult is that?

I hate the fact that another friend of mine, who is at the complete opposite end of that scale, in that he's hopelessly fastidious and endlessly planning, is coming to visit me next weekend, and i know it's just going to be a stressful, annoying weekend. Why do i put up with these people?

I'm annoyed by this guy that i work with. Otherwise a nice guy but responsible for fixing this software. He's been working on it for weeks and yet the same problems come up. What the hell is the problem? This is basic stuff.

I hate nickel-and-dimers. This woman i commute with actually has the audacity to take money off what she pays me for gas if she misses a day. We're talking like me refunding her $2 or something like that. And I'm going out of my way every day to pick her up.

I hate George Bush. Why is America so gullible?

I hate our lame-assed laws in Canada that allow minorities in this country to have certain rights which supersede those of other Canadians.

I'm getting really annoyed by my deadbeat step-father who is essentially unemployed, and i hate the fact that my mother has to support his lazy, ignorant ass.

I hate people who drive big automobiles and i hope the gas prices quadruple just so these idiots have to take the bus to work.

I hate alergies.

I hate the fact that Genetically Modified Organisms insinuate their way into whatever food we choose to eat, thus dooming us all to whatever fate befalls us because of this.

I hate people who think that i hate all of this stuff because i'm dissatisfied somehow with my own life. What a crock!

I hate people who play poker and bitch about a hand not turning out their way, blaming the way others play instead of accepting the fact that luck does play a part in the game. Morons!

I hate women who throw out promises and declarations of love as frequently as they change their underwear. I hate women who act like little girls.

I hate liars.

I hate hypocrits.

I hate mushroom-based cream sauces.

I hate the fact that people think i'm an idiot if i don't know who Jessica Simpson is.

Please feel free to carelessly rant in this thread. Let loose your rage and join the dark side. I'm going out now to assemble and then detonate a nuclear weapon.

I hate people who take the above sentence seriously.

s.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

i hate the fact that teachers make less than burger king managers.

i hate that it's going to be a very cold fall and winter.

i hate that i don't have a computer.

i hate power hungry bosses who treat everyone like crap.

i hate flourescent lights.

hmmm...that's about it for me.


----------



## flowingly (Aug 28, 2005)

i'm at work right now, and i feel my rage burn inside me. i almost created a similar post just now, but then found this one.

i must remain calm, i'm at work. but i want to frantically cry and scream and destroy. i want to punch the people i hate continuously till they almost die. i feel vicious right now. i feel rageful frustrations. but i must smile and create ads for the clients. must be creative. must not yell at clients. must not yell at my boss.

i simply hate George Bush for making me leave the US for no reason after being there for 15 years. i hate him. i hate immigration. i hate them. i hate them. i want them to feel pain and lose everything like i am. i want them to feel loss and frustration. freakin horrible excuses for human beings. you screwed my life, you @%$&^ #^$&$%@$ %#^$&$^ ^$^% :evil: :x i've done nothing wrong, you twisted poor soul. I just want to be with my fiance. F you, F you to that-bad-place.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Excellent! I'm loving it!  Let's exorcise our hate demons!


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

First of all

I Hate all mental illnesses

ok... now for the rest...

I hate that public toilets have no toilet roll but seem to be stocked up with junkie needles.

I hate the one way system in the city of Glasgow.

I hate people that read half of a book in borders and don't buy it leaving for some other poor customer who pays for a book full of creases and starbucks coffee stains.

I hate that in Britain we have no right to self defence although I did find a kind gentleman who shipped me over a 900,000 Volt Stun Gun and Pepper Spray.

I hate when you wake up in the middle of the night and step in the little present your dog left for you on the floor when you have no socks on.

I hate the Goverment.

I hate the fishy burps you get from taking Omega 3 Fish Oil Capsules.

I hate all seafood.

Although I believe in what they stand for I hate P.E.T.A.

I hate that no Newsagent in Britain is owned by a British person, thank you come again.

I hate terrorists.

I hate all forms of public transport. Walk... it's good for ya.

I hate when you laugh so hard you accidently fart or dribble a lil bit of pee.

I hate when your taking a dump and your bladder decides to let loose.

I hate when you are scared that your whole body tenses up but your bowels relax.

I hate all illegal drugs.

I hate when you find hair in your food.

I hate people who stare at you in elevators and say... going up with a big smile on their face when... you are at the top floor.

Um.... thats all I can think of right now.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

hey imagine...love your pixies quote (sorry, i know this is a hate thread but i just noticed it).


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)




----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Is this the second edition of the Book of Hate?
Where is Xeper these days?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I think it's commonly called 'getting out of the wrong side of the bed' Sebastian.

The thing about Human Nature is, and always has been (apart from the religious, who pretend to love everyone but secretly loathe the ground we walk on), is that we are essentially competitors, and we want to win, we want everyone to behave, act, and look like we want them to. But that ain't the way it is. People, however community minded they think they are, are actually seeking to serve themselves. If you think about it, you could seethe about just about anything - the colour of the sky, the way someone walks...but our thin veneer of civilty (usually) contains these emotions. So, sigh, we can either ignore, or accept, or accept that most other people are complete retards whose entire life is devoted to making our lives hell.

If I had to write a list of everything that drives me to rage, at one time or another, there wouldn't be enough ink or paper in the world.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I hate nothing more than myself today.
I also hate the fact that I can say something so hateful


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

I have a problem with hating people. I used to just do it, but now I question myself. My god, what if all those annoying beings aren't that bad after all? How do I know who to hate?


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

unfortunately strong aggressive hateful urges are part and parcel of being human. also part and parcel of being human is being able to change that viewpoint in an instant, and love the person too. just to make it all the more confusing :roll:


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

g-funk said:


> unfortunately strong aggressive hateful urges are part and parcel of being human. also part and parcel of being human is being able to change that viewpoint in an instant, and love the person too. just to make it all the more confusing :roll:


my black and white thinking brain no understand


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

me neither :lol: 
thats our problem


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I hate artsy people who snub anything mainstream.

I hate salespeople including drug reps, car salesmen, amway, etc, ect.

I hate church people who act all religious but are major assholes.

I hate blond slutty apartment managers.

I hate people who steal.

I hate rich celebrities that spend their money in sickening ways, like getting their nails dipped in hundred dollar bills and using face cream that has caviar in it.

I hate people that give me that sneery look in restaurants when I smoke.

I hate people who won't go when the light turns green because a cellphone is permanently attached to their head.

I HATE cops on powertrips because they can't be powerful in any other aspect of their sad pathetic lives.

I hate people that wear fur yet I also hate PETA.

I hate working for rich people.

etc, etc


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I hate the person behind the counter in the supermarket that comments on everything in your basket.

'I use this cat food for fishing bait'
'That's nice'
'Because it smells. But I guess you're not into fishing...'
'No'
'Some of the greatest anglers are women'
'That's nice'
'I see you bought 'OK' magazine. That for Jordan and Peter Andre's wedding?'

etc etc


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

enngirl5 said:


> I hate artsy people who snub anything mainstream.
> 
> I hate salespeople including drug reps, car salesmen, amway, etc, ect.
> 
> ...


 :lol: love your list enngirl!! especially the one about fur and PETA.


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

I hate it when my car door comes back on my leg after I pushed it open so I could get out with an arm load of stuff.

I hate carrying armloads of stuff.

I hate it when people stop traffic to make an illegal turn in dowtown traffic.

I hate it when someone stops traffic downtown to get out of their car to get a newspaper from the machine on the corner.

I hate when people stop traffice downtown to let someone out or to pick them up when the sign says no stopping.

I hate when I come back to my desk at work and someone is looking through stuff on my desk trying to find something.

I hate it when I go through the drive thru and the person taking my money doesnt say one single word to me.

I hate it when drive thru people get mad 'cause you have a big order.

I hate it when people look down on me 'cause my car's a piece of junk.

I hate it when people hurt my feelings or make me feel stupid.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2005)

I hate that it was hate itself that killed over 50 million people from the period of 1933-1945.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Also loved your list Enngirl and agree with everyone except this one, which strangely i don't mind so much.



enngirl5 said:


> I hate blond slutty apartment managers.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

g-funk said:


> I hate the person behind the counter in the supermarket that comments on everything in your basket.
> 
> 'I use this cat food for fishing bait'
> 'That's nice'
> ...


Someday there'll be robots that do that.

e


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> Someday there'll be robots that do that.


There already are. They are called middle-aged women. :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2005)

Go for the morose college student (me circa 2002). You won't get a word to interrupt you.

And Imagine, I love your avatar :lol:


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> > Someday there'll be robots that do that.
> 
> 
> There already are. They are called middle-aged women. :twisted:


Which reminds me, I hate that in 20 years everything valuable in my body will sag and my future husband will leave me for someone I used to be and I have to sign up for porcelain painting classes to fill my lonely evenings.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Don't worry Maria, I'll always love you.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Enngirl, 
I totally agree with your list. Totally.



> I hate rich celebrities that spend their money in sickening ways, like getting their nails dipped in hundred dollar bills and using face cream that has caviar in it.


LOL....that was totally original.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------

